

Second Life land value, premium accounts decline - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/07/01/second-life-users-spending-more-time-world-are-they-paying

======
thorax
Second Life recently substantially cut prices for their "new" island sales. I
think it's likely the decreased land sales figures could be caused by that big
price drop-- and not necessarily showing less demand for virtual land. More
people may be buying from Linden rather than others.

Still, not the sort of trends Linden would want people to be thinking too
deeply about.

------
rms
In MMOGs, the value of in-game assets inevitably declines. If you could short
the WoW gold, that would be a great move. Just be ready for the Chinese New
Year price fluctuation.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Shouldn't you be able to short it? If you have a good in-game and out-game
reputation, would you be able to borrow gold, convert to cash, and then
convert cash to gold when your debt comes due?

~~~
iron_ball
Yes, but for anyone with any professional skills at all, that kind of
arbitrage just isn't a good time investment compared to real work. I did the
math once. WoW doesn't really permit economies of scale on this sort of thing
-- there are no free markets, so you have to go through uniformly shady RMT
("Real Money Trading") brokers who will be quick to freeze you out if they
sense you're making a mass profit over their channels.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Do they freeze you out if you're making money for them, too? Let's say I am
consistently good at predicting one-month 20% declines in the value of WoW
gold. And I invest, say, $100 in gold on a 5% commission, and cash out with
that same 5% commission. If I'm making them money (often), why would they give
me a reason to switch to a different broker? Is $100 now really better than
$10/month?

------
babul
As we see global property recession/dip in the real world, will will see this
in virtual worlds like Second Life et al?

------
jrockway
Wow, screenshots of Excel spreadsheets? I hear HTML has a <table> tag for that
sort of thing.

~~~
fourlittlebees
So it makes more sense to recreate a table than grab a screenshot? I'm all for
hand-coding HTML, but I'd rather grab a quick shot than type tr, td all day
long.

~~~
jrockway
You must be one of those folks that designs their web site in photoshop and
then just uploads the image to the server.

Just because you can doesn't mean you should.

